# Zalety i wady Gentoo

## electro

Zalety Gentoo, jakie ma  ? Możecie również ewentualnie pisać wady bo i takie pewnie też ma. Czyli inaczej pisząc , dlaczego używacie gentoo niz inne dystrybucje linuxa.  , systemy operacyjne 

Mam nadzieję ze bedzie to merytoryczna dyskusja, bo o to chodzi , same konkrety, bez lania wody 

----------

## Pryka

Tu jest mój spory wywód na temat Gentoo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881555.html

Tematów tego typu przewinęło się już przez to forum multum.

Czemu Gentoo? Bo mogę wszystko głównie temu  :Smile: , Dajmy na to takie Ubuntu niby też Linux, ale nie daje mi już takiej władzy, teoretycznie wszystko się da zrobić, tylko po co sikać pod wiatr i męczyć się z przerabianiem wprowadzonymi już tam innowacjami? Oczywiście to nie nalot nienawiści na Ubu, to przednia dystrybucja, ale mi już nie odpowiada.

Flagi USE, są genialne sama mechanika ich działania jest świetna.

Portage to cudne narzędzie każdy Gentoowiec to wie.

Teraz to już nie ma w sumie znaczenia(dla większości osób), ale mi się podoba dystrybucja w której wszystko jest kompilowane, wszystko jest w pewien sposób robione przez nas od zera, w prawdzie do LFS jeszcze trochę daleko, ale co kto lubi  :Smile:  Poza tym wystarczy zajrzeć na Distrowatch i popatrzeć popularność distr sprzed kilku lat, Gentoo przodował.

Co mnie denerwuje? Głównie podejście niektórych developerów na bugzilli, robią masę dobrej roboty za darmo i chwała im za to, ale na pewno co poniektórzy będą wiedzieli o co mi chodzi. Co do samego systemu to jakoś niespecjalnie jestem teraz w stanie coś wymyślić, zrobiłem z Gentoo to co chciałem więc wytykając mu błędy wytykałbym je teoretycznie sobie.

PS. A no i moim nieodłącznym kompanem jest Windows 7 w tej chwili, niestety Linux nie jest w stanie zapewnić mi odpowiedniej rozrywki w postaci gier, a że jestem zapalonym graczem to jestem przykuty do okien, używam ich tylko do grania.

----------

## Garrappachc

Zaletą Gentoo jest to, że jest on już po prostu kultowy  :Wink:  Każdy system jest inny, spersonalizowany od zera, nie ma dwóch takich samych Gentoo. Ubuntu jest po prostu nudne, stawiasz system i nic nie robisz. Podobnie jak w archu - frajda jest przy stawianiu systemu, potem pozostaje już Ci wrzucić pacman -Syu do crona i tyla. W Gentoo zawsze coś się dzieje - a to nowe portage, a to nowy gcc, a to aktualizacja xorga - mi to się osobiście bardzo podoba  :Wink:  No i jeszcze raz - poziom konfigurowalności. Coś, w czym Gentoo jest absolutnie niedościgłe - chyba tylko wyżej wspomniane LFS oferuje coś więcej, ale raczej niewiele i - przede wszystkim - dużo mniej wygodnie.

Wady? Ciężko mi jest coś znaleźć. Jeżeli do czegoś mógłbym się doczepić, to tylko do tego, że emerge -e world nie kompiluje wszystkich pakietów  :Wink:  Niektórym zdarzy się wywalić. Ale taka pierdółka jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziła.

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja np mam dość zależności wydumanych przez Develoerów różnych dystrybucji, zaciągania avahi przez Abiworda, wpychania na siłę Pulseaudio do Gnome, i wielu podobnych obrzędów.

Poza tym we wszystkich dystrybucjach zdarzają się wadliwe pakiety przy aktualizacjach, 

a naprawa czegoś po takiej aktualizacji jest często  wyraźnie trudniejsza, aniżeli w Gentoo.

Poza tym można długo prawić, jaką Debian czy Fedora daje kontrolę nad sytemem, ale prawdziwą kontrolę daje właśnie Gentoo, i t to na pozionie niedostępnym w dystrybucjach bazujących na paczkach deb czy rpm.

U mnie stabilnością i szybkością Gentoo pokonało inne dystrybucje (znam Ubuntu i Debiana, testowałem Suse i Fedorę), pod względem bezpieczeństwa też żadna z tych dystrybucji nie dorównuje możliwościami i elastycznoscią stosowania różnych rozwiązań z zakresu bezpieczeństwa, również mocno niestandardowych, do mojego Gentoo.

Krótko pisząc, popularne dystrybucje wychodzą na przeiwko zwykłego użytkownika, który potrzebuje systemu łatwego w instalacji i konfiguracji, ja ten etap mam za sobą.

Instalacja Gentoo jest może trudna, kompilacja oprogramowania wymaga doświadczenia, ale w zamian mam system dokladnie taki, jaki potrzebuję, nie ma w nim wiele miejsca na kompromis między tym, co ja oczekuję, a tym, co wymyślili Developerzy danej dystrybucji.

Nie ma głównie dlatego, ze pomimo istnienia  gotowych ebuildów i zależnosci, o kształcie ostatecznym systemu decyduję osobiście, w stopniu, jakiego w innych dystrybucjach po prostu nie zauważyłem.

Poza tym kompilacja oprogramowania na tym samym kompilatorze, i tych samych flagach kompilatora, bardzo pozytywnie wpływa na stabilność systemu i poszczególnych programów.

Odnosze wrażenie, że znaczna częśc błędów, które w innych dystrybucjach wychodzily w działaniu programu, tu widać na etapie kompilacji, kiedy danego programu nie da się w ogóle skompilować, bądź wysypuje się na kompilacji, przy zastosowaniu takiej czy innej flagi.

Co do wad, to nie ma takiego narzędzia, jak apt-file z Debiana, pozwalającego zlokalizować do jakiego programu należy biblioteka czy plik , którego nie ma w systemie, i potrzebuję go  wlaśnie zainstalować.

Ale tutaj zazwyczaj Google daje radę  :Wink: 

Poza tym, jak coś kompiluję ręcznie, to na Gentoo bardzo rzadko brakuje np plików nagłówkowych, czy innych zależności.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jul 06, 2011 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wady? Ciężko mi jest coś znaleźć. Jeżeli do czegoś mógłbym się doczepić, to tylko do tego, że emerge -e world nie kompiluje wszystkich pakietów  Niektórym zdarzy się wywalić. Ale taka pierdółka jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodziła.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   --keep-going [ y | n ]
> 
>               Continue as much as possible after an error. When an error occurs, dependencies are recalculated for remaining packages and any with unsatisfied dependencies are automatically dropped. Also see the related --skipfirst option.
> ...

 

edit:to jest w Portage 2.2.0_alpha43 jakby ktos pytal...

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> edit:to jest w Portage 2.2.0_alpha43 jakby ktos pytal...

 

Nie wiem, ja z tego korzystam od dwóch lat ponad. Ja wiem, że można --skipfirst dać (--keep-going, na dłuższą metę), ale chodzi o to, że pakiety, które się kompilowały pół roku temu, teraz np. się już nie kompilują. Nie wiem, czy na stabilnej też tak jest, na ~amd64 czasami się zdarza.

----------

## Pryka

O coś mi się przypomniało, może to i czepialstwo, ale nie wiem czemu deweloperzy tak robią...

Chodzi mi o to, że standardowo np. mplayer ma włączoną praktycznie połowę dostępnych flag USE, niby można je powyłączać w package.use, ale nie rozumiem czemu one są na siłę powciskane? Powinny być tylko niezbędne do zbudowania aplikacji, a teraz jest tak, że jak nie wybiorę tego co chcę to dadzą mi wszystko na chama..

Większość paczek tak ma. I wydaje mi się, że kiedyś tak nie było.

----------

## Garrappachc

Te flagi zależą od profilu. Jak masz 10.0 desktop, to masz włączone to, co może być dekstopowi potrzebne.

----------

## Jacekalex

Flagi w profilach sa całkiem nieźle dobrane, a akurat mplayer, gdzie każda flaga oznacza jakiś kodek, to kiepski przyklad, choć parę lepszych  by się pewnie znalazło:

U mnie mplayer:

```
 qlist -IvUq  media-video/mplayer

media-video/mplayer-9999 X a52 aalib alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad fbcon ftp ggi gif gsm iconv ipv6 jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libcaca libmpeg2 live lzo mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 mpg123 nas network openal opengl osdmenu oss png pnm quicktime radio rar real rtc rtmp sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 tga theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l2 vdpau video_cards_vesa vidix vorbis vpx win32codecs x264 xanim xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc

media-video/mplayer2-9999 X a52 alsa ass cdio dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca faad gif iconv jack jpeg kernel_linux live mad mmx mp3 network opengl osdmenu oss png quicktime radio rar rtc sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode vdpau video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Używam gentoo bo to dystrybucja dla początkujących. Serio.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale i dla zaawansowanych nie jest zła  :Wink: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Zarządzanie skryptami startowymi, portage, flagi - to powody dla których używam Gentoo. Ja dla odmiany 4 lata temu zawiodłem się na niezawodności aktualizacji ArchLinuxa, dlatego mając na uwadzę powyższe zainstalowałem gałąź stabilną Gentoo. Zero roboty - używam system do codziennej pracy, głównie odtwarzanie muzyki oraz filmów, czy przeglądanie internetu.

Gentoo uważam za wysoce konfigurowalne i niezawodne.

Fakt - system, przy odpowiedniej dozie cierpliwości może postawić już zapoznany z systemem linux, a to dzięki wspaniałemu wsparciu jakim jest handbook oraz forum.

Nikt kto jest zdecydowany na Gentoo nie posiada słabego sprzętu, przy średniej wydajności aktualizacje codzienne trwają nie więcej jak 10 minut.

Pozdrawiam i zachęcam niezdecydowanych do postawienia Gentoo. Miłej zabawy  :Smile: 

----------

## electro

Jak wiem gentoo jest dystrybucja dla zaawansowanych uzytkowników. Powołując sie np. na distrowatch to gentoo jest w czołówce dystrybucji  dla uztkowników zawansowanych i w sumie nie ma sie co dziwić  :Smile:  inne to np. Arch , Slackware 

Taki Sabayon (w strone poczatkująch) bazujący na Gentoo jest na 9 miejscu  :Smile: 

[quote]

Zasięg czasu 12 miesiecy:

Miejsce 	Dystrybucja 	H.P.D*

1 	Ubuntu 	2153=

2 	Mint 	1838>

3 	Fedora 	1517>

4 	Debian 	1292>

5 	openSUSE 	1269<

6 	Arch 	897>

7 	PCLinuxOS 	877>

8 	Puppy 	773=

9 	Sabayon 	757>

10 	Mandriva 	707=

11 	CentOS 	665>

12 	Slackware 	598=

13 	Lubuntu 	527=

14 	Ultimate 	514=

15 	Chakra 	504>

16 	FreeBSD 	470<

17 	MEPIS 	464=

18 	Gentoo 	415=

19 	Tiny Core 	402=

20 	CrunchBang 	392=

21 	Red Hat 	370=

22 	Vector 	356=

23 	Peppermint 	356=

24 	Scientific 	355>

25 	Zenwalk 	342<

26 	Kubuntu 	340=

27 	PC-BSD 	334=

28 	KNOPPIX 	300=

29 	Salix 	295=

30 	Zorin 	291>

31 	BackTrack 	275=

32 	Xubuntu 	274=

33 	Super OS 	271=

34 	Unity 	267=

35 	MeeGo 	255=

36 	Pardus 	254=

37 	aptosid 	253=

38 	ArchBang 	238=

39 	Dreamlinux 	236=

40 	Pinguy 	231=

41 	Ubuntu Studio 	226=

42 	Frugalware 	226=

43 	Parted Magic 	216>

44 	Mageia 	214>

45 	ClearOS 	207=

46 	Macpup 	205=

47 	Clonezilla 	200=

48 	SliTaz 	192=

49 	FreeNAS 	190=

50 	Joli OS

[quote]

----------

## Pryka

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Te flagi zależą od profilu. Jak masz 10.0 desktop, to masz włączone to, co może być dekstopowi potrzebne.

 

Dla przekąsu mam amd64/hardened  :Smile:  i przy przesiadce nie zauważyłem większych zmian od zwykłego amd64, nie desktopa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Flagi w profilach sa całkiem nieźle dobrane, a akurat mplayer, gdzie każda flaga oznacza jakiś kodek, to kiepski przyklad, choć parę lepszych by się pewnie znalazło

 

No tak to oddzielne kodeki wiem, ale na cholerę mi one wszystkie? Nawet na desktop jest tam tego stanowczo za dużo.

Może i są dobrze dobrane, ale kurde... to ja je powinienem dobierać czyż nie? Rozumiem, żeby to było na jakimś profilu biurkowym, ale tak jest wszędzie czy to gołe amd64 czy teraz hardened.

No i jak już mówiłem mplayer to nie wyjątek.

 *electro wrote:*   

> Taki Sabayon (w strone poczatkująch) bazujący na Gentoo jest na 9 miejscu

 

Kiedyś Gentoo był na pierwszym

----------

## Garrappachc

Od tego jest profil, żeby jak sobie newbie postawi gentoo, to żeby się potem nie dziwił, czemu przeglądarka obrazków mu nie obsługuje jpeg. Nie chcesz - wyłączasz, od tego jest /etc/portage/package.use. Nie wiem, co tu Ci wadzi.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja flagi widze inaczej:

Jak mam ustawione flagi php, perl, apache itp

to jak zainstaluje apache, do dokompiluje mi tez php i perla

a w debianie na przykład kazdy z tych pakietów trzeba doinstalowac ręcznie.

----------

## Pryka

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Od tego jest profil, żeby jak sobie newbie postawi gentoo, to żeby się potem nie dziwił, czemu przeglądarka obrazków mu nie obsługuje jpeg. Nie chcesz - wyłączasz, od tego jest /etc/portage/package.use. Nie wiem, co tu Ci wadzi.

 

Wiem od czego jest profil, ale co mi z nich jak na hardened jest to samo -unicode i kilka pomniejszych flag. Jakiego profilu bym nie używał to i tak będę miał to co w innym, a większość flag jest wpakowana już w ebuild.

Nie wadzi mi połowa aktywowanych flag w profilu nie desktopowym w co drugiej paczce.

A jak newbie się dziwi i ma problemy to niech idzie na Ubuntu, albo pyta na forum czy irc. Kiedyś jak wszystko robiło się samemu to nikt jakoś nie marudził. System stawiali ze stage1 i problemów nie mieli, a teraz mają się wyłożyć na tym, że obrazki im nie działają? Jak tak, to ten system nie jest dla nich, skoro nie umieją pytać albo googlować to zostaje Windows, bo tu nawet Ubuntu okaże się za trudne.

----------

## Garrappachc

To w takim razie zapytam: po co na hardened mplayer, jeśli żadnych kodeków nie trzeba? Widać, developerzy założyli, że jeśli ktoś już instaluje mplayera to chciałby móc odtwarzać na nim to, co odtwarzać mplayer potrafi. Jeżeli jesteś absolutnie pewien, że jakiegoś kodeka Ci nie trzeba i że nigdy nie będziesz z niego korzystał - dajesz "-kodek" do USE i po kłopocie.

----------

## Pryka

Idąc takim tokiem rozumowania dajmy wsparcie wszystkiemu do wszystkiego, tylko wtedy czym to się będzie różnić od dystrybucji binarnej?

Będę chciał to sobie zainstaluję te kodeki, a nie mam wpychane na chama. Tak mogę sobie je wyłączyć bez problemu, ale tak nie powinno być.

Z wyjścia powinien być dostarczona goła aplikacja tylko i wyłącznie z takimi flagami bez których program się nie skompiluje. Sam bym sobie szybko dodał flagi które mnie interesują, a tak muszę się babrać przy każdej aplikacji dopisując kolejne wpisy w package.use bo ktoś pomyślał za mnie i stwierdził, że akurat to będzie mi niezmiernie potrzebne.

----------

## Jacekalex

```
po co na hardened mplayer, jeśli żadnych kodeków nie trzeba?
```

Jakoś tych dwóch ostatnich postów ogarnąć nie mogę...

Żadnego sensu w nich nie widzę.

Po co hardened mplayer? to znaczy co? że tylko Win$ z jego dziurami i wirusami jest godzien odtwarzania filmu z netu?

A jeśli Linux, to tylko pod warunkiem, że można go dostać jakimś exploitem?

Ja mam hardened Gentoo, i mam na nim mplayera, i vlc, i parę gier, i wszystko chodzi.

Gdyby jakiś lobbysta Microsoftu chciał zabronić działania mplayera na systemach, na których nie da się szpiegować użytkownika, to by było zrozumiałe.

Ale takie argumenty na forum Gentoo?

Poza tym ktoś się dziwi, że hardened, a nikt np nie uważa, ze Ubuntu czy Fedora  są systemami typu hardened, a te systemy mają juz ponad 70% zabezpieczeń, jakie są w hardened.

A ja akurat zajmuję się zabezpieczeniami Linuxa, i dlatego uzywam ich na codzień, żeby je dobrze poznać.

I nie widzę w tym nic nienormalnego, czy niezwykłego.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Aug 20, 2011 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex istnieje powszechne przekonanie, że hardened nadaje się tylko na serwer, zapewne sam interesując się nim i przeszukując forum natknąłeś się na takie opnie w naszym gronie, a przynajmniej ja.

I również potwierdzam, Ubuntu jest już hardened co do Fedory to przyznam, że nie wiedziałem o tym.

Zresztą gdyby sami deweloperzy Gentoo tak myśleli to nie dodawali by łat umożliwiających poprawną kompilację niektórych stricte desktopowych aplikacji czy markowań PaX przy instalacji, no i wypinali by się na takie zgłoszenia na bugzilli, ale tego nie robią jakoś.

----------

## Jacekalex

Na etapie gcc-3 różnica byłą ogromna miedzy hardened i standardowym kompilatorem.

Dizsiaj np z technologii ASLR korzysta nie tylko Gentoo Hardened, czy OpenBSD, w takiej czy innej formie korzysta z tej techniki ponad połowa wszystkich Linuxów, z tej techniki korzysta też Win Vista i Win7.

Wzmocnione flagi kompilatora stają sie standardem, przy kompilowaniu softu:

np czy ten news jest o Gentoo Hardened?

I o czy traktuje podtytuł:

 *Quote:*   

> „Hartowanie” (hardening) flag kompilatora

 

A o czym są te linki:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features

http://wiki.debian.org/Hardening

Poza tym, na serwery? Jak wpisuję w sklepie internetowym numer karty kredytowej, to on owszem ląduje w bazie danych na serwerze, ale czy przypadkiem nie ląduje również w plikach tymczasowych przeglądarki, w /tmp - na moim kompie?

Już pomijając, ile przeciętny użyszkodnik internetu ma w kompie danych osobowych, takich jak np CV, a w historii stron przeglądarki często  jest np dokładna informacja na temat chorób i lekow, jakimi ten czlowiek się ostatnio interesował, znajomych, z którymi koresponduje, itp.

Żeby sporządzić dokladne info o pacjencie A czy B, trzeba by shakować  250 serwerów (szukając informacji o danym pacjencie), czy jednego desktopa, tegoź pacjenta?

W mojej opinii przeciętny desktop nie jest mniej narażony na rozmaite ataki, niż każdy serwer, i twierdzenie, że nie trzeba używać zabezpieczeń na desktopie, bo to przecież nie serwer, mnie zawsze bedzie śmieszyć.

Zwłaszcza, gdy chodzi o "profesjonalnego administratora", który na kompie ma klucze ssh do kilku serwerów, lub np zapisane w kliencie ftp hasła do kilku serwisów internetowych, którymi administruje.

Taki administrator rzeczywiście nie musi mieć porządnie zabezpieczonego lapka, WinXp z darmowym antywirusem w zupełności wystarczy  :Wink: 

A że powszechne przekonania mają 10 letnie opóźnienie, względem rzeczywistości, to już problem posiadaczy owych przekonań  :Smile: 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Aug 20, 2011 10:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsdudi

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Idąc takim tokiem rozumowania dajmy wsparcie wszystkiemu do wszystkiego, tylko wtedy czym to się będzie różnić od dystrybucji binarnej?
> 
> Będę chciał to sobie zainstaluję te kodeki, a nie mam wpychane na chama. Tak mogę sobie je wyłączyć bez problemu, ale tak nie powinno być.
> 
> Z wyjścia powinien być dostarczona goła aplikacja tylko i wyłącznie z takimi flagami bez których program się nie skompiluje. Sam bym sobie szybko dodał flagi które mnie interesują, a tak muszę się babrać przy każdej aplikacji dopisując kolejne wpisy w package.use bo ktoś pomyślał za mnie i stwierdził, że akurat to będzie mi niezmiernie potrzebne.

 

```

USE='-*'

```

i po problemie profile 

tzw pier*** o szopenie 

profil jes widzimisie devow, jest po to aby mniej zaawansowanie userzy mogli postawic gentoo i nie babrac sie z  kazda pojedyncza paczka, jesli ci nie pasuje profil wyłanczasz flagi globalnie. To jest gentoo to TY jako user masz wiedziec czego chcesz i czego potrzebujesz, dev profilem może jedynie pomóc CI w wyborze ale on nie wie czego dokładnie TY wymagasz (wszystkim dobrze sie nie da zrobić, wiec zrobmy tak aby z defaulta nie było źle).

----------

## Pryka

@lsdudi fakt to jest wyjście, ale nie gadaj że pierd****** o szopenie, kiedy profil pulpitowy nie różni się niczym od hardened czy innych, poza flagami niezbędnymi do działania takiego środowiska. Można się domyśleć, że ktoś kto bawi się w hardened nie stawia Gentoo pierwszy raz i przydałby mu się troszkę inny zestaw niż desktop -unicode i +hardened, z czego unicode to jest chyba wyłączony z przekory, pytałem dewów czy można bezpiecznie włączyć to się dowiedziałem, że tak, więc po co tak wyłączone domyślnie? Nie wiem.

Większość flag jest wepchana w ebuild i to jest dla mnie najdurniejszy pomysł... jak dla mnie powinno być tak...

1. ebuild powinien mieć flagi tylko i wyłącznie niezbędne do kompilacji danego programu

2. profil powinien mieć flagi tylko i wyłącznie niezbędne do kompilacji aplikacji pod danym środowiskiem(amd, x86, hardened etc.) dodatkowo zależnie, od tego czy wybierzemy sobie desktop czy coś tam innego jakieś dodatkowe bajery w stylu większego wsparcia dla multimediów, a wyłączać inne pierdoły, i odwrotnie jak ktoś weźmie coś innego niż desktop to żeby te multimedia szły w odstawkę.

Teraz niezależnie od profilu każdy ma to samo bo wszystko jest w  ebuildzie + dwie flagi od profilu.

----------

## lsdudi

ja bym nie zakładał domyslnośći niehardened jako pierwszego gentoo... Ja bym nawet nie zakładał ze to musi byc linux kernel

Wodzu nie każdemu potrzebny jest unicode (to ze zostales pokrzywdzony przez los aby uzywac  iso-2/cp1250/utf-8 to nie wina devow ) dla anglojezycznych cały ten unicode to wynalazek do niczego niepotrzebny im ASCI wystarcza az nadto. Z tego także wynika hipokryzja twojej wypowiedzi gdyz bez unicode programy działają 

Jeszcze raz:

- To TY wiesz czego potrzebujesz  wiec musisz dostosowac pakiety pod siebie 

- Dev nie zadowoli wszystkich wiec stara sie tak ustawic domyslnie flagi aby Nowi nie psioczyli ze tego sie nie da używać, bo zaawnsowani userzy wiedza czego chcą i są w stanie to uzyskać bez zbednego klepania ticketow w bugzilli i trolowania na forach ze to wszystko jest do d***. 

Co do do przepięknych punktów. Fajnie tylko że widać że masz trochę małe doświadczenie. 

-W USA np nie możesz praktycznie żadnego kodeka użyć bez uiszczenia opłat licencyjnych, to samo tyczy sie niektórych metod szyfrowania

-We Francji progamy pokroju mplayer są nielegalne (ponieważ mogą służyć do załamania zabezpieczeń)

-W Polsce np nielegalne są sniffery (chociaz w sumie roznie mozna interpretowac przepis pod to podciagniety)

Jest duzo innych dziwnych "udogodnien" w różnych krajach (chociaz głównie w USA) 

Poza tym to że dla ciebie pewien zestaw flag jest "naturalny" dla innych już taki nie jest.

Można zrobic pare tysiecy profili ale po co? W cholere roboty a wszystkich i tak nie zadowolisz.

 *Quote:*   

> Teraz niezależnie od profilu każdy ma to samo bo wszystko jest w ebuildzie + dwie flagi od profilu.

 

Chopie nie po to mam Gentoo aby miec to samo co "każdy". Jak będę chciał mieć to co "każdy" to zainstaluje Ubuntu. Ja wiem czego chce, a co jest dla mnie zbędne, dlatego właśnie używam Gentoo a nie Ubuntu.

----------

## soban_

Temat w 50% podobny do tego https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6605723.html#6605723 <- tylko jedna z niewielu sensownych wypowiedzi (w tym temacie) mozna znalezc ze strony @SlashBeast bo reszta, to glownie wywody @puntaru i jego poglady. 

Co do zalet Gentoo, to powiem tylko tyle, ze tak stabilnego systemu jeszcze nie mialem. Kazdy po czasie, przy jakims upgradzie sie wysypywal. Do tego bardzo duzo sie nauczylem (tak tez z Wami chlopaki) - bo bylem zmuszony nie raz do googlowania, doglebnego analizowania podrecznika itp itd. Dzieki temu radze sobie znakomicie z roznymi problemami na roznych dystrybucjach. Nawet sam podrecznik instalacyjny, pozwala na zwiekszenie w znacznym stopniu swojego poziomu wiedzy o tej dystrybucji.

Co do wad, z mojej strony - mozna tutaj zerknac https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6597011.html#6597011

----------

## Pryka

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> ja bym nie zakładał domyslnośći niehardened jako pierwszego gentoo... Ja bym nawet nie zakładał ze to musi byc linux kernel
> 
> Wodzu nie każdemu potrzebny jest unicode (to ze zostales pokrzywdzony przez los aby uzywac  iso-2/cp1250/utf-8 to nie wina devow ) dla anglojezycznych cały ten unicode to wynalazek do niczego niepotrzebny im ASCI wystarcza az nadto. Z tego także wynika hipokryzja twojej wypowiedzi gdyz bez unicode programy działają 

 

Po pierwsze to nie jestem żadnym wodzem. 

Czemu zostałem pokrzywdzony przez los używając utf-8? Konkrety, lać wodę i ja umiem, używam bo lubię i nic nikomu do tego. Co mnie angielskojęzyczność obchodzi? System ma być międzynarodowy i między-systemowy. To, że Tobie wystarcza nie znaczy, że mi czy innym wystarczy.

I co z tego, że działają bez unicode? Tu nie chodzi o to, tylko o to, że flaga jest "zminusowana" w profilu bez kompletnie żadnego powodu, -jit rozumiem przy hardened ale -unicode już nie. Oczywiście bez problemu mogę sobie dać + jak zechcę w use.mask czy make.conf, tyle że w profilu minusuje się raczej flagi szkodliwe dla danej architektury czy ukierunkowania systemu, Na bugzilli było zawirowanie na ten temat i skończyło się w sumie tym, jak już jest zminusowane w proflu to niech tak zostanie, bez powodu...

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Jeszcze raz:
> 
> - Dev nie zadowoli wszystkich wiec stara sie tak ustawic domyslnie flagi aby Nowi nie psioczyli ze tego sie nie da używać, bo zaawnsowani userzy wiedza czego chcą i są w stanie to uzyskać bez zbednego klepania ticketow w bugzilli i trolowania na forach ze to wszystko jest do d***. 

 

To niech nie zadowala na siłę, kiedyś użytkownik dostawał Handbookiem w ryj i na tym się kończyło, i nikt nie płakał a Gentoo wiadomo gdzie było w Distrowatch, a jak zaczął spadać to zorbiła się nagonka na userfriendly, instalator który nigdy nie powstał, zatrzęsienie flag w ebuildach żeby wszystko było out of the box, genkernel, za dawnych czasów jak portage nic nie mówiło tylko sypało błędami to jakoś sobie ludzie radzili, a teraz im prościej tym ZU durniejsi, tak jak i z Windowsem(oczywiście nikogo tutaj nie obrażam) ale wystarczy sobie poczytać niektóre fora windowsowe gdzie Google przerasta ludzi.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Co do do przepięknych punktów. Fajnie tylko że widać że masz trochę małe doświadczenie. 
> 
> -W USA np nie możesz praktycznie żadnego kodeka użyć bez uiszczenia opłat licencyjnych, to samo tyczy sie niektórych metod szyfrowania
> 
> -We Francji progamy pokroju mplayer są nielegalne (ponieważ mogą służyć do załamania zabezpieczeń)
> ...

 

Daruj sobie sarkazm z tymi punktami bo ani to śmieszne ani ładne.

Dla przekory powiem, że wiem o tym wszystkim, więc nie wiem gdzie tu brak mojej wiedzy, a tym bardziej nie wiem co to ma do tego jakie flagi są domyślnie ustawione w mplayerze. Gentoo jest tworzone przez grupę zapaleńców z całego świata, więc zlokalizowanie go na "prawo" jednego kraju jest dziwne, poza tym tam jest wciśnięte wsparcie dla praktycznie każdego formatu + takie z gruchy wzięte, i kompletnie niepotrzebne dla ZU, prócz zapalczywszych spraw jak aalib czy libcaca.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Poza tym to że dla ciebie pewien zestaw flag jest "naturalny" dla innych już taki nie jest.
> 
> Można zrobic pare tysiecy profili ale po co? W cholere roboty a wszystkich i tak nie zadowolisz.

 

Ale ja bym chciał tylko kilka... nawet mniej niż jest, ale żeby one coś wnosiły konkretnego.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Chopie nie po to mam Gentoo aby miec to samo co "każdy". Jak będę chciał mieć to co "każdy" to zainstaluje Ubuntu. Ja wiem czego chce, a co jest dla mnie zbędne, dlatego właśnie używam Gentoo a nie Ubuntu.

 

ojej nie łap mnie za słówka, wiesz o co chodziło, zdaję sobie sprawę że teoria o dwóch takim samych Gentoo jest wątpliwa, ale chodzi o to, że te profile to gówno robią za przeproszeniem. Twórca tematu chciał znać wady, to mu wymieniam, dla mnie jedną z nich są profile, są bo są i tyle z nich pożytku.

----------

## lsdudi

@Pryka

Gentoo fundation jest zarejestrowana w USA musi zatem przestrzegać tamtejszego prawa. Developerzy mieszkają takżę w innych krajach więc dostosowanie się do ich loklanego prawa także jest naturalne. Dostarczając dystrybucje, "miedzynarodową" nie możesz wymuszać defaultów które spowodują że użytkownik takiej dystrybucji będzie miał problemu "bo samo mu się coś" zainstalowało. Zauważ że w takim wypadku odpowiedzialność spadnie na developera/fundacje. 

Zostałeś pokrzywdzony gdyż jesteś w kręgu kulturowym w którym używa się znaków których nie ma w kodowaniu ASCI/iso-1  z tego tytułu masz tzw krzaki i jedynym sensownym rozwiazaniem jest uzywanie unicode.

----------

## Pryka

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Zostałeś pokrzywdzony gdyż jesteś w kręgu kulturowym w którym używa się znaków których nie ma w kodowaniu ASCI/iso-1  z tego tytułu masz tzw krzaki i jedynym sensownym rozwiazaniem jest uzywanie unicode.

 

Niespecjalnie czuję się pokrzywdzony, czułbym się tak gdyby i unicode nie posiadało polskich znaków, a to, że ASCI jest stare jak świat i ma dość ubogi zakres w przeciwieństwie do utf-8 to nie mój problem. Na dodatek, świat to nie język angielski, i tu naprzeciw ładnie wychodzi utf-8.

Krzywdzące jest raczej to, że w ASCI nie można zobaczyć 3/4 świata.

Co do miejsca rejestracji Gentoo, to i tak nie zmienia tego, że mplayer ma wsparcie dla czołowych spraw i połowy takich, o których prawdopodobnie nigdy byśmy nie usłyszeli a na pewno ich nie użyli w normalnych warunkach. Jak ma być userfriendly to wystarczą znajome, niekrzywdzące prawa.

----------

